# Nvidia's Shield console gets price and release date



## pwsincd (May 15, 2013)

Snippet :

US chipmaker Nvidia has revealed its launch plans for Shield - its handheld video-games console.
It says the Android-powered device will ship to North America in June and be priced at $349 (£229).
That makes it $100 more expensive than Sony's PlayStation Vita and nearly double the cost of Nintendo's 3DS XL.
One expert said Shield was unlikely to appeal to more than a "niche audience" but it would act as a showpiece for Nvidia's technology.

Source : http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22540218

Very pricey , people aint buying WiiUs at around that price .. Though pc games streamed is a cool feature.
Bud damn its ugly.


----------



## Joe88 (May 15, 2013)

5" android tablet with a controller attached to it for $350?

nty


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 15, 2013)

Are you freaking serious? No way it'll sell at that price


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> One expert said Shield was unlikely to appeal to more than a "niche audience" but it would act as a showpiece for Nvidia's technology.


I agree with that expert. They're just showing off their tech.


----------



## chartube12 (May 15, 2013)

Please do not use dark text


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2013)

plz switch to a readable colour on dork design

I think the price is interesting because of the streaming option the console will be usefull forever


----------



## Magsor (May 15, 2013)

It it me or its just damn ugly?
NVIDIA should have inspired their design from the pandora console adding a physical keyboard it would be much more attractive to me.


----------



## BORTZ (May 15, 2013)

That (hopefully its only a mock up) looks hideous.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> That (hopefully its only a mock up) looks hideous.


It's the prototype that was shown at CES. 

http://phandroid.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/NVIDIA-Shield-2.jpg 

http://cdn2.gamefront.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Nvidia-Shield-with-TV.jpg


----------



## chartube12 (May 15, 2013)

here is a video of it being used by joystick http://www.joystiq.com/2013/05/14/nvidia-shield-joystiq-goes-hands-on/


----------



## geishroy (May 15, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> here is a video of it being used by joystick http://www.joystiq.com/2013/05/14/nvidia-shield-joystiq-goes-hands-on/


 

please don't post that, the retard can't even pronounce tegra correctly.



pwsincd said:


> Very pricey , people aint buying WiiUs at around that price .. Though pc games streamed is a cool feature.
> Bud damn its ugly.


 
still requires a GTX 650+ on the PC to do that
http://shield.nvidia.com/play-pc-games

*System Requirements for PC Game Streaming:*

> GPU: GeForce GTX desktop GPU, 650 or higher (this GPU must be the primary display device in the system)
> CPU: Intel Core i3-2100 3.1GHz or AMD Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz or higher
> System Memory: 4GB or higher
> Software: GeForce Experience™ application and latest GeForce drivers
> OS: Windows 8 or Windows 7
> Routers: 802.11a/g router (minimum). 802.11n dual band router (recommended). A list of recommended routers will be provided at launch.


----------



## Zarxrax (May 15, 2013)

Yea, I can't really see them finding a market for this.
So the options are basically playing crappy android phone games on it,
or streaming games from your PC.
There are much better and cheaper options for android gaming.
And as for the PC streaming, I mean it SOUNDS cool, but most PC gamers who have the setup required for the streaming would be pretty hardcore PC gamers who would almost certainly prefer playing their games with a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Gahars (May 15, 2013)

This is for people who want powerful hardware on the go and like to mock the plight of the unwashed masses.

It's an exclusive niche.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 15, 2013)

if it was around $150 I might buy it, but $350 hell no. I would rather buy a wiiu for that


----------



## IBNobody (May 15, 2013)

Zarxrax said:


> And as for the PC streaming, I mean it SOUNDS cool, but most PC gamers who have the setup required for the streaming would be pretty hardcore PC gamers who would almost certainly prefer playing their games with a mouse and keyboard.


 
It depends on the PC game, actually. I wouldn't play Borderlands 2 using a gamepad, but I wouldn't play Arkham using mouse/keyboard. 

I plan on getting a card (and the PC that surrounds it) once the cards catch up to the PS4/X720. By that time, though, the Shield would be even more obsolete.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 15, 2013)

No, no, no, no... did I say no?
wtf £229 o.o


----------



## Osha (May 15, 2013)

That's really pricey for a heater.


----------



## KingVamp (May 15, 2013)

Should bring out Xperia Play 2 with a better Kyocera echo hinge with Tegra 4. That sounds more worth it.


----------



## kisamesama (May 15, 2013)

man I don't understand why it is so expensive... I think it will be a failure..it's nothing worth that price!


----------



## geishroy (May 15, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> It depends on the PC game, actually. I wouldn't play Borderlands 2 using a gamepad, but I wouldn't play Arkham using mouse/keyboard.
> 
> I plan on getting a card (and the PC that surrounds it) once the cards catch up to the PS4/X720. By that time, though, the Shield would be even more obsolete.


 
Catch up? do you mean get cheaper?
there are plenty of GPU's/setups that outperform the next gen already =/


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (May 15, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> 5" android tablet with a controller attached to it for $350?
> 
> nty


I'll just use my galaxy note 2 and my moga


----------



## Coto (May 15, 2013)

I'd say pricey, but 4 cpu cores (though arm), and 72 gpu cores makes the console far from weak, but quite powerful. So yeah, I have mixed feelings about this one


----------



## BrightNeko (May 15, 2013)

So what games does it have/can play?


----------



## jomaper (May 15, 2013)

NINTENDO IS DOOMED


----------



## gamefan5 (May 15, 2013)

jomaper said:


> NINTENDO IS DOOMED


Let's get back on topic, shall we?


----------



## dickfour (May 15, 2013)

I might buy it but that depends on what it offers that no other handheld has. Shit, if someone came up with a GameCube emulator that worked well I'd fork over the cash.


----------



## pwsincd (May 15, 2013)

I cannot seem to get past the "child like design" of it to even contemplate the price .. man its ugly.

Looks like something v-tech would churn out.


----------



## jomaper (May 15, 2013)

I think this is waaaay too overpriced.
I mean, you can't play crazy hd games but you can stream, ok, but in order to stream you need an even more expensive PC.
lol nvidia...


----------



## IBNobody (May 15, 2013)

geishroy said:


> Catch up? do you mean get cheaper?
> there are plenty of GPU's/setups that outperform the next gen already =/


 
Do tell. They need to actually beat the next-gen systems in order to handle sloppy ports.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 15, 2013)

Way overpriced for what it is. You'd be better off getting a nexus and a cheap bluetooth controller since not many games are going to make use of the extra power.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 15, 2013)

As it stands today, the console's quite powerful but lacks the software to back up such a high price. I suppose it goes well with NVidia's previous statement about the PS4 being _"netbook grade" _in the sense that they're not pulling any punches with this one.

Unfortunately the only way I see this possibly working out as a genuine gaming system is a huge advertising campaign to draw in developers and get some TegraZone-exclusive software that really shows what the hardware is capable of... which isn't very likely to happen as developers will always opt to release their Android apps on the Play Store simultaneously with TegraZone given the chance, simply to attract more potential customers.

That, and I agree that the system looks hideous and in fact not very portable. Shape-wise it seems to be a flattened 360 controller with a screen - not something you'd carry around, at least not in your pocket... maybe in a bag/backpack or a special case.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 15, 2013)

Only way this sells is if they get Dean Ambrose to be their spokesperson.


----------



## Shoat (May 15, 2013)

Considering that nvidia products in general are very high priced (and that the thing is near-useless unless you have a super-kickass pc to stream stuff from, at which point you're easily rich enough to get this aswell), this is no surprise.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 15, 2013)

I lold


----------



## Aeter (May 15, 2013)

Archos GamePad looks better and more comfortable and costs less than half of this monstrosity and I wouldn't even buy that.


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 15, 2013)

Coto said:


> I'd say pricey, but 4 cpu cores (though arm), and 72 gpu cores makes the console far from weak, but quite powerful. So yeah, I have mixed feelings about this one


 
Sounds like a lot of power...for such a small screen.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2013)

GeekyGuy said:


> Sounds like a lot of power...for such a small screen.


It's not the size, it's how you use it It's 720p, so probably 1280 × 720, that's a lot of pixels. And it has HDMI-out, so I'm assuming it supports 1080p as well.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 15, 2013)

Veho said:


> It's not the size, it's how you use it It's 720p, so probably 1280 × 720, that's a lot of pixels. And it has HDMI-out, so I'm assuming it supports 1080p as well.


HDMI doesn't automatically equal 1080p capability. Tons of flat screens that only go up to 720p have HDMI ports.


----------



## mrtofu (May 15, 2013)

deleted


----------



## bowser (May 15, 2013)

At that price, it had better have something to do with S.H.I.E.L.D


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 15, 2013)

dickfour said:


> I might buy it but that depends on what it offers that no other handheld has. Shit, if someone came up with a GameCube emulator that worked well I'd fork over the cash.


Well you could stream Dolphin from your PC.


----------



## raulpica (May 15, 2013)

Aeter said:


> Archos GamePad looks better and more comfortable and costs less than half of this monstrosity and I wouldn't even buy that.


Too bad that the Archos Gamepad is total ass, at least from every review I've read on it out there.


----------



## heartgold (May 15, 2013)

Is it powerful enough to emulate GC and Wii games at playable speed? Just curious.

Something I might pick up at a latter date if ever possible.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 15, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Is it powerful enough to emulate GC and Wii games at playable speed?


Heheh...

Ha

Ho ho ho...

AH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Yeah I know you were just curious. But still funny.  it has a cutting edge mobile processor, dude... You need something pretty hefty that's not mobile to near-perfectly emulate GCN/Wii games


----------



## Aeter (May 15, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Too bad that the Archos Gamepad is total ass, at least from every review I've read on it out there.


Funny, one of the first reviews I found by googling the device gave it an 8/10, didn't read the review though and don't know how good wired is as a review website for android gaming devices.
http://www.wired.com/reviews/2013/03/archos-gamepad/


----------



## ilman (May 15, 2013)

Well,  the developer of the Android version of Dolphin did say that the Tegra 4 should run GC games at playable speeds. But,  then again,  I wouldn't want to be seen with this monstrosity in public,  which defeats the purpose.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 15, 2013)

ilman said:


> Well,  the developer of the Android version of Dolphin did say that the Tegra 4 should run GC games at playable speeds. But,  then again,  I wouldn't want to be seen with this monstrosity in public,  which defeats the purpose.


Wait a minute... There's an Android version of Dolphin?

This is news to me... :eek:


----------



## dickfour (May 15, 2013)

The new JXD quad core handhelds might be a more digestible price


----------



## heartgold (May 15, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wait a minute... There's an Android version of Dolphin?
> 
> This is news to me... :eek:


Ha yes.  
http://forums.dolphin-emu.org/Threa...ead-donations-for-dolphin-android-development

Consider Nvidia Shield has a monster GPU compared to S4 and co. There's a chance it could emulate slightly better. Quad A15 isn't the bottleneck, more than good enough, but mobile GPU isn't good in today's phones for this emulation.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 15, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Ha yes.
> http://forums.dolphin-emu.org/Threa...ead-donations-for-dolphin-android-development
> 
> Consider Nvidia Shield has a monster GPU compared to S4 and co. There's a chance it could emulate slightly better. Quad A15 isn't the bottleneck, more than good enough, but mobile GPU isn't good in today's phones for this emulation.


Except the official Google play store description says that it's completely unplayable beyond 1 frame per second, even with the "most powerful android device in the world". Sounds like the actual progress on the app is what's causing the current performance, not necessarily the devices themselves.


----------



## The Milkman (May 15, 2013)

This would have been worth money if it had a x86 processor instead of this Tegra crap. It could have used a custom build of Android x86 and also some other OS (Like Win 7/8) rather then just be an over-priced Xperia Play 2.


----------



## Tokiopop (May 15, 2013)

Magsor said:


> It it me or its just damn ugly?
> NVIDIA should have inspired their design from the pandora console adding a physical keyboard it would be much more attractive to me.


Hopefully they don't get inspired by OpenPandoras refund and pre-order design. 

Pre-order = waiting years and still not getting it, despite them sending them out to people who didn't even pre-order
Refunds = 9 months of waiting for a cheque which is still yet to arrive.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 15, 2013)

LMAO this won't last long!
shield meet the virtual boy you'll soon be joining it


----------



## notmeanymore (May 16, 2013)

I'm really considering this thing. Gotta get a nice Nvidia in this computer first though. And by that point, maybe it'll go down in price to that "just right" level.


----------



## Tokiopop (May 16, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> LMAO this won't last long!
> shield meet the virtual boy you'll soon be joining it


Just because something is niche doesn't mean it's bad. Sure, it doesn't look great but if it's comfortable and plays well I'm all for it since I don't spend my time with a console looking at its aesthetics.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 16, 2013)

I can go buy an android tablet with a tegra 3 chip cheaper than this thing and it will be almost the same minus a bluetooth analog controller which is EASY to add!


----------



## KingVamp (May 16, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> This would have been worth money if it had a x86 processor instead of this Tegra crap. It could have used a custom build of Android x86 and also some other OS (Like Win 7/8) rather then just be an over-priced Xperia Play 2.




Except the people who made the device is the same people who made Tegra and Intel is just starting to come out with chips to even compete in the moblie space. Link

As a bonus.  Link


This is nothing like the Xperia Play.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (May 16, 2013)

Magsor said:


> It it me or its just damn ugly?
> NVIDIA should have inspired their design from the pandora console adding a physical keyboard it would be much more attractive to me.


It looks _marvelous_ to me. I'm kinda tired of thin, brick-shaped handhelds. It may not fit in your pocket but at least it won't give you hand cramps.

I would buy one of these if it wasn't $350. I'd be playin' FPse on this thing allll day. It would also be nice if it had a 1080p display but that's not really a huge deal.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 16, 2013)

ilman said:


> Well, the developer of the Android version of Dolphin did say that the Tegra 4 should run GC games at playable speeds. But, then again, I wouldn't want to be seen with this monstrosity in public, which defeats the purpose.


I'd imagine the heat from that device under heavy CPU/GPU load would deep fry your legs.


----------



## The Milkman (May 16, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Except the people who made the device is the same people who made Tegra and Intel is just starting to come out with chips to even compete in the moblie space. Link
> 
> As a bonus.  Link
> 
> ...


 
Your right, its worse and more expensive. 

It doesn't matter if Intel's chips cant compete with Tegras, the use of x86 structure over the basic ARM everyone and their mum is using gives them a massive advantage. Hell, add a inch or so and stuff a Atom in there.

Better yet, Razer was selling plans and designs of the Switchblade prototype out, a WORKING prototype. You're not going to tell me a hardware giant like Nvidia can't drop a few bucks to make something worth selling, rather then just another device that's been done, and only contends to a niche market. 

And also while we're at it, can someone tell me what the hell having a certain model of graphics card has to do with whether I can stream or not?


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 16, 2013)

Why is everyone flipping out?
I don't see anyone flipping out about the prices of ipads.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 16, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Why is everyone flipping out?
> I don't see anyone flipping out about the prices of ipads.


There's a reason why I (and so many others) don't own iPads.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 17, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> It depends on the PC game, actually. I wouldn't play Borderlands 2 using a gamepad, but I wouldn't play Arkham using mouse/keyboard.


But I play borderlands 2 with my dualshock3 and is very comfortable, but yeah, hardcore pc master race users wouldn't play anything without his precious razor mouses and keyboards.

And for they saying the shield has 72 gpu cores, mmmm..... why no one has noticed that is absurd??, they surely are refering to *CUDA CORES,* but not even pc's have 72 *GPU CORES*, these are things completely different.


----------



## The Milkman (May 17, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> But I play borderlands 2 with my dualshock3 and is very comfortable, but yeah, hardcore pc master race users wouldn't play anything without his precious razor mouses and keyboards.


 
Wow. That's a huge stereotype. My buddy has been a PC gamer his whole life and he only has a keyboard with macros, same with a lot of others I know.


----------



## SnAQ (May 17, 2013)

I wonder how long it´ll take for people to get root access on that device


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 17, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> I wonder how long it´ll take for people to get root access on that device


It's android. I'd be surprised if it doesn't happen in the first week


----------



## SnAQ (May 17, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> It's android. I'd be surprised if it doesn't happen in the first week


Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## geishroy (May 21, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Do tell. They need to actually beat the next-gen systems in order to handle sloppy ports.


Have you been living under a rock when it comes to pc gaming? You do know that just because a dev cant code for a pc or are to lazy to port does not mean a system is trash right? You could build a pc 2 years ago and still have better specs than the next gen (720 ps4) this is not old news


----------



## Tigran (May 21, 2013)

geishroy said:


> Have you been living under a rock when it comes to pc gaming? You do know that just because a dev cant code for a pc or are to lazy to port does not mean a system is trash right? You could build a pc 2 years ago and still have better specs than the next gen (720 ps4) this is not old news


 
On the other hands... Keeping said PC running Next gen games is hell in a handbasket. If you don't literally keep everything just right.. it won't work.

Hell... one game may just up and say, "Fuck it... I'm not working anyways"


----------

